# This was the forum I never clicked ...



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

and now here's my first post. I broke my fibula on the left leg earlier today. It's fractured right next to the ankle. I was riding a skinny about a foot off the ground when my rear wheel went right, I fell left jamming the leg between the skinny and the bike. *sigh* 

The clinic couldn't do much and the doctor didn't say much. I'm supposed to get an appointment with a podiatrist tomorrow. I'm pretty sure I'll need surgery for a plate to keep the bones in place. My first broken anything, ever.

The worst part is, I just got my Fox RLC F100 Friday and the new Titus RX frame arrives on Tuesday.

Just wanted to say hi.  

HI!


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum you hope you never feel like clicking on... 

I'm about 3 months out from a very similar injury. Broken Tib/Fib right above the ankle = 4 plates... 
BEFORE









AFTER









Good luck... it sucks breaking bones, but at least they like to heal


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

bad andy said:


> Welcome to the forum you hope you never feel like clicking on...


Thanks man, those images look painful. Maybe it's just my leg hurting.  Hopefully the podiatrist will have xrays as nice as those. Did you scan those or was their equipment digital? Seems like the clinic I went to used some 1950's xray machine, can't see s**t. Also, I wouldn't mind it in color with a 3D hologram effect.

*sigh* Can't make myself go to the other forums now. I feel like I have nothing in common with the "Passion" peeps, most probably have two working legs. Just want to get the leg fixed up so I can at least know I'm starting the recovery phase.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

No scans... direct to digital.


----------



## Francine (May 26, 2004)

*5 months out*

Didn't realize this injury was so common. Lots of down time with this one.


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

So I'm scheduled for a nip and tuck tomorrow morning. It's an out patient procedure. From what I understood I'm not going to get a cast. The doctor said I could immediately start the rehab on the leg, I'm not really sure how that's possible though. Guess I'll find out after they carve me up. 

Just hope I can use the leg to drive the car soon, darn stick! *sigh*

On a somewhat bright side, the new CK headset came in today, the frame gets here tomorrow.... At least I have something to look forward to.


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Got 10 bolts and a plate installed today... The recovery begins...

and my frame came in  Too bad I can't order a replacement leg overnight:  Oh well, I'll have enough time to pick and choose parts for it now and pay off the hospital bills.

Here's a pic of something other than PAIN for this forum  and a little pain with some relief.


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Had my first followup with the doc today. He says everything looks good and I got a walking boot installed. First two weeks I can put 25% of my weight on the leg with both crutches, next two weeks I can do 50% and use one crutch and two weeks after that I can do 75-100% and no crutches. He said I should be able to start riding a stationary bike in about 5 weeks.

Here's what my fixer upper looks like.


----------



## ssinglesspeed (Apr 17, 2006)

You'll be up on the bike pretty quick, keep a positive attitude. Use the downtime to relax as much as possible, (the old lemonade from lemons thing). I broke my right knee a couple years ago, 2 1/2 months total non weight bearing. Caught up on my reading, decided I like being off work. I got on a bike as soon as the Doc said I could bend my knee. Not reccomended but it worked for me. Good Luck!


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

norcom said:


> Had my first followup with the doc today. He says everything looks good and I got a walking boot installed. First two weeks I can put 25% of my weight on the leg with both crutches, next two weeks I can do 50% and use one crutch and two weeks after that I can do 75-100% and no crutches. He said I should be able to start riding a stationary bike in about 5 weeks.
> 
> Here's what my fixer upper looks like.


I had a broken hip and femur bolted back together on Nov. 12, 1999. I convinced the doc I really knew how to spin lightly and he allowed me to ride my trainer within 5 days of discharge. On new years day I rode 40 hilly miles. Mind you I could not walk yet but my buddies where there at the stoplights for me. I cried like a baby at the end of that ride I was so happy and yet still mad about the break. 
I am convinced the trainer and riding sped my recovery up immensly. I regret not following the PT directs to the letter as i have limited range of motion now but I am working on that.


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Crockpot2001 said:


> I regret not following the PT directs to the letter as i have limited range of motion now but I am working on that.


Heh, that line made me take off the walking boot and start doing the rehab exercising.  Man it feels so sickly uncomfortable to move the ankle around.


----------



## timbone (Oct 25, 2006)

Norcom...good to see some progress...keep up the PT
I'm about 3 weeks behind you with a very similar looking xray. Got the hard cast yesterday.


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

timbone said:


> Norcom...good to see some progress...keep up the PT
> I'm about 3 weeks behind you with a very similar looking xray. Got the hard cast yesterday.


I didn't get a hard cast for some reason. The doc said it would be a faster recovery if I didn't. Not sure why I didn't get the hard cast though. I always thought if you broke something you got one.


----------



## timbone (Oct 25, 2006)

No hard cast?.......wish I had your doc.....but really this cast isn't too bad, it's much lighter and smaller than the splint/water jacket thing I had on. Sounds like I get the "cam walker" next.


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

timbone said:


> No hard cast?.......wish I had your doc.....but really this cast isn't too bad, it's much lighter and smaller than the splint/water jacket thing I had on. Sounds like I get the "cam walker" next.


Did you have surgery and screws/plates installed? If you didn't than you would need a cast. I think since I have screws holding the bone together the cast isn't really necessary because the bone will not move. If I didn't have surgery I would need something to keep the bone in place while it heals. I duno...


----------



## iridexc (Sep 21, 2008)

ouch, thats a lot of hardware 
i feel your pain, my f100rlc came about 3 days after i had surgery to fix my collarbone (broken 2 days before that) still have yet to ride the fork and that was October


----------



## timbone (Oct 25, 2006)

Yep. They cut and installed the plate with all the screws.
Just different methods for different docs I guess.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I had a soft cast for about 4 weeks (not soft at all, pretty rigid) then the air cast/boot for another 4 (bolted solid though, no walking on it) Started PT after that (8 weeks) and have been doing that now for about 6 weeks now. The PT can be rough at times, but I might be a bit aggressive. I'm REALLY anxious to get back on the trails (and to return to carrying my own damn food from the kitchen to the table... sigh). Nonetheless, It's starting to feel like a foot once again. 

This recovery is sooo awkward though... just so awkward.


----------



## timbone (Oct 25, 2006)

Just wondering how the legs are feeling at this point? 
Walking?
Riding?
PT?

I go in thursday to lose the cast and get the walking brace. I'm ready for something different...hopefully some PT to start on.?

Tim


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm in a walking boot but using one crutch with about 50% of the weight being put on the leg. Next week I'm going to no crutches for two or three weeks with 75-100% of the weight on the foot. Then I have an appointment with the doc to see whats up. 

The leg's feeling much better but it has been hurting today after walking, hasn't done this before. The toe next to the big toe feels weird and sometimes feels numb or tingly but it goes away somewhat if I lift the leg up and after a night of sleep. The leg still gets swollen in the mornings but the doc said that was going to happen for a while. Really wish that would go away sooner. Kind of scared to start walking without a crutch next week. Other than that all of the bruises are gone and it's getting it's normal color back. Trying to exercise it (just moving it around) and plan on starting using the stationary bike sometime next week. 

The hardest part is not being able to ride or kitesurf and I got the new kayak a week after surgery, can't wait to take it for a spin. Such perfect weather here and the winds been blowing steady in the right direction for the first time in months. *SIGH* The new bike's not complete yet but I'm buying more parts, that's somewhat keeping me sane. I figured the closer I get to recovery would make me feel better about it but it scares me more every time I feel something weird with the leg. Oh well, only time will tell how screwed I am... I get paid tomorrow so I'll order some other part(s), helps with the waiting and probably help mentally with the recovery!


----------



## timbone (Oct 25, 2006)

Mine is feeling pretty good, can't compain yet.

I figure there will be lots of odd pains that will come and go with the recovery process. That seems to be the case with any previous injuries I've had. (had a separated shoulder repaired...probably took close to a year to get back to normal)

Sounds like a good time of year for your activities...sucks to miss some of the primetime. Could be a good time for the Kayak though!

This isn't my best time of year for riding, but I have missed some really nice unseasonable weather recently. I have missed two ski trips...but still planning to ski the last week of March.

I'm sure new bike parts would make me feel better too.!


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

norcom said:


> and now here's my first post. I broke my fibula on the left leg earlier today. It's fractured right next to the ankle. I was riding a skinny about a foot off the ground when my rear wheel went right, I fell left jamming the leg between the skinny and the bike. *sigh*
> 
> The clinic couldn't do much and the doctor didn't say much. I'm supposed to get an appointment with a podiatrist tomorrow. I'm pretty sure I'll need surgery for a plate to keep the bones in place. My first broken anything, ever.
> 
> ...


Did you wear bodyarmor?

Heal up fast! : )


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

V.P. said:


> Did you wear bodyarmor?
> 
> Heal up fast! : )


Body armor wouldn't have helped. I would have needed a high ankle brace of some sorts. I did have high top shoes but they're not high enough for where the breakage happened.

Thanks, I'm working on it.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Familiar with this club...



















Took me off my bike for about six months.

Whole story


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

nachomc said:


> Familiar with this club...
> 
> Took me off my bike for about six months.
> 
> Whole story


Great to see you recovered so well. Those recovery pix brightened my day. Thanks!


----------



## ruler (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello, I figured I would make my first post here because this is a topic that really hits home. I am almost six months out from surgery right now and got my first trail ride in 2 weeks ago. I have been on my trainer since mid November and my injuries have been feeling as good as can be expected. I am very tight in the morning (getting out of bed stinks) but that is slowly going away. It’s been a long and tedious process to get back on the bike. Sometimes very stressful and painful but getting that first ride in made me so happy all the hard work was well worth it. My advice for you guys would be not to get to down on yourself and do everything your therapist tells you too. 

To sum up my injury quickly; I got kind of squirrelly after a g-out, put my foot down to stabilize, my heel slammed a rock and that was that. The force of the crash shattered my ankle and fractured my liz franc. I wound up getting 2 plates and nine screws throughout my ankle; and another 2 screws and 2 pins in my foot. I was immobile for 2 months ( I ruined my couch cushions because I never got off of it… my wife has been threatening me about restuffing them) The pins were taken out two months after the surgery, they were in there to help with my liz franc ligaments. I am supposed to go back to get the remaining screws out of my foot in a few weeks and I hope that helps to relieve some of the stiffness that I am experiencing.

On the upside, I am going to ray’s MTB in two weeks. I don’t know how much I will be able to ride but I can’t wait. I recently purchased one of the DonJoy Velocity ES braces and it makes me feel like my ankle is indestructible. I have the same feeling when wearing my full face and that usually cause me to do silly things.

Good luck guys…
:thumbsup:


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

norcom said:


> Great to see you recovered so well. Those recovery pix brightened my day. Thanks!










It took a long time but I finally have almost no issues from it. I can run again (I don't like running but like knowing I can), jump, ride all I want, etc. I have some pain from time to time but it's not that bad.


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

ruler said:


> I am supposed to go back to get the remaining screws out of my foot in a few weeks and I hope that helps to relieve some of the stiffness that I am experiencing.


Are you getting all the screws taken out or just some of them? From what I understood mine are permanent. I've read online that if the screws bother you, there's the option of taking them out. It would suck to have another surgery and once again be down for a long time.


----------



## ruler (Jan 15, 2009)

norcom said:


> Are you getting all the screws taken out or just some of them? From what I understood mine are permanent. I've read online that if the screws bother you, there's the option of taking them out. It would suck to have another surgery and once again be down for a long time.


They are only taking the ones out of my foot; everything in the ankle is permanent. If I recall correctly, the surgery will require only a local anesthetic. The Dr said I would be back in my walking boot for a week or two and then all would be good again. I actually am very excited to get the surgery because of the discomfort those screws are causing me. The ends of the screws are very close to my skin and as I walk they rub on the tongue of my shoe. The screws also do not allow any flexibility in my foot. It always feels tight like it needs to be cracked but I can't do anything about that.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I had a consultation with my ortho a few weeks ago about removing them. He said he'd take the hardware out if I wanted, but as I was not having any pain or issues with it, that his recommendation was to leave it in. That was what my doctor said was good for me. You should check with yours and see what he/she says.


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

So I finally stopped being lazy and decided to get back into exercising. Maaaan, I forgot how good it feels after the workout. Did my usual routine with the bowflex and then decided to try the stationary bike. Did 2.4miles before the leg started hurting and I decided to stop.  It's not much but it felt really good to be able to pedal again. Now I just need to keep this up! 

Edit: ohh the foot still swells up and couple of toes feel 'weird' ... not sure what's up with the toes.. 


And here are some more non-pain pictures for the thread..


----------



## timbone (Oct 25, 2006)

Glad to hear things are coming around...looks like your mood is good...back shoping and thinking about bikes etc.....just get back to the fitness mode one little step at a time.

I've been doing some easy spinning on the trainer, increasing the tension a little at a time...want to get some base fitness back before the weather warms up and I can hit the road.
It feels pretty good, but still using the walking boot for another week then see what the doctor says.

Good luck.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey guys, I figure I'll chime in - it's been awhile. I'm at about 4.5 months since surgery. This past weekend I hopped (pun intended) on the hardtail to see how riding the street felt. It felt damn good to be back on the real bike. I'd been doing the trainer a bit for about a month... and that's been awesome too, I find it's the best way to loosen my ankle up with no impact and little pain. The street is the real deal though - your efforts are applied so much differently and I felt it differently than when on the trainer. But it felt great! So good in fact I decided to go 'around the block' which involved accomplishing three small hills. Those uphills were tough, and I could feel everything stretching and wanting to move like it did before. I've got a ways to go but I truly feel a full recovery is possible, especially using biking as a rehab tool. I've got a ways to go, and am so anxious to get back to the trails. I see the Doc in about 2 weeks and am hoping to hear some good news. I was previously cleared for 'no impact-loading' activities, let's see what happens next.

I also want to thank everyone who has contributed to this thread. It's great to hear others' stories and see pics and stuff, but truly inspiring to hear of the recoveries. Nacho, thanks for your photo journal - what an awesome read and I loved the ending.

P.S. Nacho... I love the stem-cap idea.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm glad you're doing well. Those first rides outdoors feel great. I don't really like riding in the rain but when I first got back on my bike I didn't care. I nearly ruined a pair of shoes on that first ride in the wet.

Glad you find the journal a good read. It was one of the main things that kept me busy during my broken time - when I was out I had my camera and pictures to take, at home I had the pages/pics to update, etc. It was good.

I love that stem cap, btw. I always wanted a custom one but never had anything fun to say. I guess it worked out . I got it from www.purelycustom.com by the way. They were very easy to work with and the stem cap was pretty inexpensive.


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Just had a visit with the doc. I'm off the walking boot with permission to start riding again! I'm SUPER STOKED! This is two months to the day after I broke my leg. Feels kind of weird walking without the boot but I'm getting used to it. I'm going to give the leg a couple of days without the boot and try to ride this weekend. The leg's not perfect but I'm sure it'll get there. I'm only missing the tires and stem for the new bike as well! I'M BACK IN THE SADDLE BABY!!! YEAAAAAHHHH!!!!


----------



## bikeservant (Feb 10, 2009)

that looks painful!


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

*back in the saddle finally...*

after a visit to the Doc this week for a follow-up, I was granted the holy grail of recovering riders... the OK to hit the trails again. So at 5 months out (to the day) from my surgery date, I did exactly that. I was on the bike at the local trails and damn... It was great. I am taking it really easy, no airtime for me, and I gotta watch for "big impacts." After 2 rides so far this weekend and no post-ride pain as of yet... I'm feeling pretty damn good. I still have way more work to go with my range of motion, and it still feels a good bit like a "club foot", but nonetheless, I was pedaling my bike through the woods - and that's really what it's all about.

I have chronicled these recent adventures with my iphone right here:

Day 1 : http://www.trailguru.com/wiki/index.php/Track:47B6
Day 2 : http://www.trailguru.com/wiki/index.php/Track:489X


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

bad andy said:


> after a visit to the Doc this week for a follow-up, I was granted the holy grail of recovering riders... the OK to hit the trails again. So at 5 months out (to the day) from my surgery date, I did exactly that. I was on the bike at the local trails and damn... It was great. I am taking it really easy, no airtime for me, and I gotta watch for "big impacts." After 2 rides so far this weekend and no post-ride pain as of yet... I'm feeling pretty damn good. I still have way more work to go with my range of motion, and it still feels a good bit like a "club foot", but nonetheless, I was pedaling my bike through the woods - and that's really what it's all about.
> 
> I have chronicled these recent adventures with my iphone right here:
> 
> ...


AWESOME! I went for my first ride today as well! Wanted to ride on the weekend but it kept raining and raining. I have the same issue with the "club" foot, still a bit of swelling but riding's WAY easier on it than walking. Not sure I'm ready for the crazy rooted trails with steep uphills, it's kind of hard on the leg when I have to balance on it or give it all its got. I was smiling all through the ride and I still get a huge grin just about thinking about it.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

So how is everybody doing?

Today is 6 months to the day, post-op for me so I figured I'd report in. This past month has had it's up and downs... about midway through, I felt I regressed somewhat - due to a suden unexpected bout of pain that lasted really for about 10 days. I don't know what happened, it was mid-week, I hadn't ridden for 2 days earlier and just woke up with more pain than I remember having had within in a few weeks - across my shin and inner ankle. (sleep-hobbling, maybe?) Nonetheless, I babied that for a little while and in the most recent days have felt like I've achieved a milestone of sorts. I rode the past 4 days straight - followed by stretching, icing, shower, and massage - and today it feels damn great post-ride. At least closer to my goals that is. Standing pedaling is still awkward - and If my left ankle has to bear all body weight, i just don't have the strength and mobility for the confidence I need. I'm riding real gingerly and at about 30% of technical ability. This is fine, plenty of time for that when I feel good. I'm using pain as my barometer as to when I'm overdoing it - brilliant system we humans have there 

Anyhow, I've chronicled every ride since being back on the bike (with the help of my iphone) and it's all right here. Bear in mind, none of the airborne action shots are me... I'm always the guy in the back, lol.

http://www.trailguru.com/ui/user/tracks/


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Guess it's been about 4 month for me. I'm riding daily but I'm sticking to the easy trails. Haven't been back on the one I broke my leg on, yet. It rained today so I missed my ride for the first day in a week. Just finished building my new rig and since it's an XC build I keep telling myself that's why I'm sticking to the easy trails.  The leg keeps getting better but it's nowhere near 100% perfect. Can't run on it but I can pedal standing up. That doesn't feel super comfortable though. There's just something that feels weird about using the leg now. Feels like it's always stepping crooked (crow feet) for some reason when walking; even though it looks straight. There's no pain and I can walk up and down the stairs with ease. I started riding clipless again. I'm much more careful though and just going for distance and a little speed. (again, XC bike)  

Funny thing this Sunday, after the ride on my usual trail I decided to checkout some new locations around the lake. Found another park area. Small font on the trail map said no bikes allowed (horses and hikers only), no anti-bike signs anywhere else. So I went out on the hiking trail, figured I'll play dumb if anyone complains. Went right at the trailhead and hit a deep sand road for the horses a few hundred yards in. Turned around and went left at the trailhead. Hundred yards in I come to a skinny bridge going over a creek. A zig-zagged skinny bridge for hikers. I started to laugh (was clipped in) said "NOT THIS TIME" and went back to the car.  No more clipless skinny rides for me! LOL I would have loved that four months ago. Figured I'll explore that trail some other time (and walk over the bridge).


----------



## Red PeeKay (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn the damage in this thread is nearly enough to put me off biking!! Speedy and complete recovery to all!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ruler (Jan 15, 2009)

Just wondering how everyone is doing in this thread. This weekend I will be a year out from my "accident." I have been riding the local trails and hope to make my return to Downhill in the next few weeks. 

I was wondering what type of long term effects anyone has been experiencing. My ankle has healed pretty decently, still haven't regained all my motion but it is only noticeable when walking up and down steep steps. My foot on the other hand has been pretty slow to heal. If I am not wearing my orthodic, I begin to experience a lot of pain after several hours. This is most noticeable on the golf course as my Adidas don't fit my orthodic (I know, don't go golfing). I have been told to give it 18 months before going back to the surgeon to have him look at my foot. 

Hope everyone has healed up well.

Rick


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Good to hear you're riding again. I'll update me I suppose. I am at 10 months out since surgery. The leg feels good. I'm still working on range of motion and strength - I'd say I'm at about 80%. Long rides, and extended periods of being vertical still cause a bit of swelling, but that's par for the course I think. I expect that to go down as time goes on. There is still healing to do, but I've been riding since Feb. working on it. The physical side is coming back and I'm starting to feel my mojo again. The mental side, that's the real work. I'm sure all of us approach certain features and obstacles with a fair amount of trepidation after an injury like this. I can only hope time will heal that too. To recap.... I went from this 10 months ago:










to this last weekend 










I'm seeing the light at the end of the tunnel now


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow, I guess it's been over half a year since the surgery. I feel 100% recovered. I ride almost every day and some weeks put over 100 miles on the trails. I would guess I try to average about 60-80 miles weekly though. I've switched to pretty much all XC and I'm sure I ride faster/farther than I did before I broke the leg. I'm hesitant to jump clipped in and just ride for speed/distance. (I am riding clipless again, and only clipless)  The leg feels fine except where the scar is. It still has tingling in it when I touch it but the ghost feeling is gone from my toes. I assume all the nerve endings grew back and if I don't think about the leg I wouldn't know it was ever broken; well besides touching that area.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Glad you're doing well! It's been 2 years for me this month. 

I also have some lingering weird feelings on the broken leg. The area where the bone broke feels different than the rest of the leg, a little more sensitive like it's got a very light bruise. Leg is still a little swollen and warmer than the left. Guess it's still repairing the small stuff.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

bad andy said:


> Good to hear you're riding again. I'll update me I suppose. I am at 10 months out since surgery. The leg feels good. I'm still working on range of motion and strength - I'd say I'm at about 80%. Long rides, and extended periods of being vertical still cause a bit of swelling, but that's par for the course I think. I expect that to go down as time goes on. There is still healing to do, but I've been riding since Feb. working on it. The physical side is coming back and I'm starting to feel my mojo again. The mental side, that's the real work. I'm sure all of us approach certain features and obstacles with a fair amount of trepidation after an injury like this. I can only hope time will heal that too. To recap.... I went from this 10 months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy,

seeing that shot made my day! Going off that cannon jump....that's where I want to be, in a few months hopefully.

My last injury (badly sprained wrist) kept me off the bike completely for 6 weeks, and another good few until i was back hitting anything sizable (during which process I also managed to break my pinky finger yay!) -but I felt like the mojo came back with the physical abilities that time (although taking big landings on the wrist was scetch in the beginning). Let's hope I can ride this one out the same way...

Nice shot that cannon jump. Bet it lands like butter.

:thumbsup:

To all in this thread - I'm new to the Rider Down section, I'll post up about it in a sec....just wanted to give you guys props, you've been hit with a pretty nasty one, well done on the recovery jobs!


----------

